# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Ade Plastik

## pit

Seit einiger Zeit sind ernsthafte Bestrebungen im Gange, auf Plastiktüten zu verzichten. Z.B. bei Home Pro gibt es gar keine Tüten mehr und einige Filialen von Lotus haben bereits auf Papiertüten umgestellt. Allerdings haben die im Moment nur eine Größe verfügbar, aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Erschreckend für mich sind aber immer noch Bäckereien inclusive S&P. Entweder sind die Gebäckstücke bereits in Plastik eingetütet und man legt die so auf den Tresen oder, wenn man sie einzeln mit der Zange auf ein Tablett nimmt, werden sie an der Kasse dann mehr oder weniger einzeln verpackt. Kauft man ein Stück Torte, hat man bislang auch eine Menge Plastikabfall. Da ist insgesamt also noch viel Spielraum, um die Umwelt zu verbessern.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Es wurde auch Zeit das was passiert. Wir passen nun auch auf Plastik beim einkaufen möglichst zu vermeiden.

----------


## Siamfan

Wie viele andere, habe ich auch in TH schon immer (>30J.) auf Tueten und Trinkhalme verzichtet!
*ABER NUR DANN*, wenn es vertretbar war.
Insbesondere in den Tropen ist Hygiene eine wichtige Sache!
Stofftaschen mit Schimmelflecken, die nach Weichspueler oder Kartoffel riechen, halte ich fuer nicht geeignet. Papiertueten, die durchweichen, wenn man Kaltes darin hat, auch nicht!

Wenn ich die Stofftasche waschen und die Plastikdose (die auch irgendwann Abfall wird) spuelen muss hat es in der Regel schon eine negative Umwelt- Bilanz. 

Auch wenn jetzt immer mehr Ladenketten Gesichtserkennung, zur Abwehr von Diebstaehlen einsetzen, werden diese in die Hoehe gehen und auch das muessen alle mit bezahlen. 
Die Staus an den Kassen werden laenger, es braucht mehr Personal, auch das erhoeht die Preise.

Trinkhalme und Einkaufstueten sind nur 0,X% vom Muell!!!

7/11 stellt taeglich 3-6 volle, grosse Muelltueten raus, an den Highways bis zu 10 grosse, ueberlaufende Muelltonnen, der Big C macht jeden Tag ein Feuer(!!!) und Lotus und Makro sind so abgesperrt, da kann man nichts einsehen.

Den meisten Abfall schleppen die Kunden nach hause! Dort geht er dann in den normalen Hausmuell, wofuer es bis heute weder eine geeignete Erfassung, Verwertung oder Deponierung gibt!

Aber im TV und von den Thais selbst, hoert man, wie toll es ist, wenn jetzt Trinkhalme und Hemdchen-Tueten eingespart werden.

Frueher haben wir diese Tueten im Hausmuelleimer benutzt, jetzt kaufen wir Plastik-Muelltueten!!! ::

----------


## pit

Laut Statistik, die ich in diesem Fall nicht anzweifele, trägt jeder Einwohner von Bangkok täglich 7 Plastiktüten nach hause. Zeit, dass da was passiert. Ich habe das im Autoradio direkt nach nem kleinen Einkauf bei Foodland gehört und als ich da nochmal auf meinen Einkauf sehe, zähle ich schon 4 davon.

----------


## Siamfan

> Laut Statistik, die ich in diesem Fall nicht anzweifele, trägt jeder Einwohner von Bangkok täglich 7 Plastiktüten nach hause. Zeit, dass da was passiert. Ich habe das im Autoradio direkt nach nem kleinen Einkauf bei Foodland gehört und als ich da nochmal auf meinen Einkauf sehe, zähle ich schon 4 davon.


Traue nur der Statistik, die selbst gefaelscht hast! :: 
https://www.bmu-kids.de/aktiv/aktuel...fall-pro-kopf/
Die deutschen erzeugen 617 kg Muell pro Kopf und Jahr! Das ist ungefähr so viel wie drei Shetlandponys wiegen! 
In TH waeren das etwa 200 mio Shetlandponys im Jahr!
Die Tueten machen nur 0,x % vom Hausmuell aus! Also vielleicht 2-3 kg.
Wenn man die 99,9% einsammeln, verwerten, deponieren muss, dann fallen die Hemdchentueten wirklich nicht ins Gewicht.

----------


## pit

Heute im MaxValue, der Supermarkt nicht allzu weit von meinem Haus, es gibt keine Plastiktüten mehr, lediglich einen Stoffbeutel, den ich für 35 Baht hätte kaufen können. Der junge Mann am Counter sagt, ich könne den Einkaufskorb mit dem Einkauf mit zum Auto nehmen, aber bitte wieder zurück bringen.

Ich glaube, man kapiert so langsam. Auch wenn nach Meinung anderer Leute die Tüten nur 0,x% im Abfall ausmachen, was recht zweifelhaft ist, so ist es ein Start in die richtige Richtung. Es gilt immer die Prämisse, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!

Sollten die kleinen darauf warten, dass sich erst bei den großen Müllproduzenten etwas tut? Nein!

----------


## Siamfan

> Heute im MaxValue, der Supermarkt nicht allzu weit von meinem Haus, es gibt keine Plastiktüten mehr, lediglich einen Stoffbeutel, den ich für 35 Baht hätte kaufen können. Der junge Mann am Counter sagt, ich könne den Einkaufskorb mit dem Einkauf mit zum Auto nehmen, aber bitte wieder zurück bringen.
> 
> Ich glaube, man kapiert so langsam. Auch wenn nach Meinung anderer Leute die Tüten nur 0,x% im Abfall ausmachen, was recht zweifelhaft ist, so ist es ein Start in die richtige Richtung. Es gilt immer die Prämisse, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!
> 
> Sollten die kleinen darauf warten, dass sich erst bei den großen Müllproduzenten etwas tut? Nein!


Sorry, um was geht es denn hier!?
In D(?ACH) sind nur die stabilen Einkaufstueten verschwunden und nicht die Hemdchentueten!

In TH werden beim Makro schon lange keine einkaufstueten ausgegeben. Man kann aber welche kaufen (siehe links im Bild). 
Sonst werden eigentlich schon laenger nur diese leicht verrottbaren Hemdchentueten ausgegeben!

Was stuelpt man denn den Thais da fuer einen "Ladenhueter" ueber??
Bei uns gibt es auf der Strasse keine Muelltonnen! 
Wir sollen bis 21Uhr den Muell in Tueten rausstellen. 
Da so ab 21:30 Uhr wird eingesammelt.

Wir nutzen natuerlich diese Hemdchentueten in der Kueche im Hausmuelleimer, als Muelltueten. Die werden zugenotet und rausgestellt.
Wenn jetzt wirklich umgesetzt wird, dass auch die Hemdchentueten *VERBOTEN* werden, muessten wir die schweren schwarzen Muellbeutel kaufen!!!!

Da wiehert dann aber schon der weisse Amtselefant! ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Laut Statistik, die ich in diesem Fall nicht anzweifele, trägt jeder Einwohner von Bangkok täglich 7 Plastiktüten nach hause. ....


Bei einer 3 koepfigen Familie waeren das 21 Tueten pro Tag.
Lebt die Oma noch im Haus fast dreissig!
Einfach mal den Tempel im Muh Baan lassen!!!

----------


## pit

> Sorry, um was geht es denn hier!?


Schade, dass Du das nicht mitbekommst. Du schreibst hier im Tread ohne zu wissen, um was es geht?




> Bei einer 3 koepfigen Familie waeren das 21 Tueten pro Tag.
> Lebt die Oma noch im Haus fast dreissig!
> Einfach mal den Tempel im Muh Baan lassen!!!


Das bezog sich auf den Durchschnitt der Einwohner von Bangkok! Bei Dir im Dorf mit der Oma im Haus ist es sicherlich anders.

----------


## Siamfan

> Schade, dass Du das nicht mitbekommst. Du schreibst hier im Tread ohne zu wissen, um was es geht?


5555 wenn wir uns mal etwas besser kennen, weist du auch, das war so nicht gemeint!





> Das bezog sich auf den Durchschnitt der Einwohner von Bangkok!


So isses! Auch eine Familie mit zwei Kindern in BKK wird keine 28 Tueten am Tag haben. Sorry, das ist voll daneben!!!







> Bei Dir im Dorf mit der Oma im Haus ist es sicherlich anders.


Natuerlich ist es anders!  :: 
Wir haben zu viert vielleicht 3 -4 Tueten am Tag. 

*UND DAS SIND ALLES NUR HEMDCHENTUETEN, DIE WIR MITTELFRISTIG ALLE WIEDERVERWERTEN (ALS MUELLTUTE< ....)*
Hast du das uebersehen oder warum gehst du darauf nicht ein??

----------


## Enrico

An sich gehören alle Plastiktüten verschwunden. Heute erst wieder gesehen wie einige ihre Bananen in die Hemdchentüten tun. Für was? Das nur als Beispiel. Und warum muss Müll in Plastiktüten? Einfach in nen Eimer, dann in den Müll. Den Eimer kann man ab und an abwaschen. Wie Pit schon schreibt: im kleinen fängt es an und zum Glück ziehen viele Märkte schon mit.

----------


## Siamfan

> An sich gehören alle Plastiktüten verschwunden. Heute erst wieder gesehen wie einige ihre Bananen in die Hemdchentüten tun. Für was? Das nur als Beispiel. Und warum muss Müll in Plastiktüten? Einfach in nen Eimer, dann in den Müll. Den Eimer kann man ab und an abwaschen. Wie Pit schon schreibt: im kleinen fängt es an und zum Glück ziehen viele Märkte schon mit.


Spontan haettest du eben fast deine erste negative Wertung bekommen!
Wasser in Trinkwassserqualitaet zum "Waschen" vom Hausmuelleimer nutzen.
Ein Beutel Weichspueler, ein Netz Kartoffeln und die neue weisse Bluse, stopfst du alles in eine JuteTasche!?   ::

----------


## Siamfan

Das Meiste ist GsD noch in Plastiktueten! 5555

----------


## Enrico

> Spontan haettest du eben fast deine erste negative Wertung bekommen!
> Wasser in Trinkwassserqualitaet zum "Waschen" vom Hausmuelleimer nutzen.
> Ein Beutel Weichspueler, ein Netz Kartoffeln und die neue weisse Bluse, stopfst du alles in eine JuteTasche!?


Auch das hätte ich überlebt  :: 

Die 2-3 Liter Wasser wird das Klärwerk verschmerzen können, wer will kann ja Regenwasser dazu nehmen. Ansonsten kaufen wir Weichspüler in Flaschen, das Netz Kartoffeln ist ja schon verpackt. Wir kaufen allerdings in Säcken und haben die Kartoffeln im Keller. Die Weise Bluse oder andere Kleidung die wir kaufen tuen wir in die Papiertüten, die die Händler schon statt Plastik anbieten. Ebenso den Einkauf, wenn wir mal unsere Beutel vergessen haben.

Das nächste was wir aktuell neu eingeführt haben: wir kaufen kaum noch abgepackte Wurst, sondern am Fleischstand. Dachte vorher immer das ist teurer, ist es aber ganz im Gegenteil. Aktuell kann man sich sogar die eigene Büchse mitbringen.

----------


## Siamfan

> auch das hätte ich überlebt


Ich werde darauf zurueck kommen.  :: 




> die 2-3 liter wasser wird das klärwerk verschmerzen können, wer will kann ja regenwasser dazu nehmen..



 3l/Tag Wasser sind im Jahr auch 1,1m³. bei 30 mio Haushalten sind da ~ 30.000.000.000l/a ungeklaerte Dreckbruehe. Und das alles wegen 2g* Hemdchentuete.







> Ansonsten kaufen wir weichspüler in flaschen, das netz kartoffeln ist ja schon verpackt. Wir kaufen allerdings in säcken und haben die kartoffeln im keller. Die weise bluse oder andere kleidung die wir kaufen tuen wir in die papiertüten, die die händler schon statt plastik anbieten. Ebenso den einkauf, wenn wir mal unsere beutel vergessen haben.


Ob Flaschen oder Nachfuelltueten, beides stinkt und ich mache lieber Butter auf die Pellkartoffeln.
Tuete und Flasche sind auch PlastikAbfall, beides alleine mehr als eine Hemdchentuete. 
Keller das haette was in TH, aber wohl meist nur Hochwasser!? Ich habe in der dunkelsten Ecke unter einer gemauerten Ablage ein Plastikregal , da keimen sie nicht so schnell.
Papiertueten sind auch Abfall und in der Herstellung teurer und teurer auch in Bezug auf Umweltbelastung!
Das sind alles Milchmaedchenrechnungen. Damit lenkt man in TH davon ab, dass der Gewerbe- und Industrei-Abfall (Und das sind Millionen TONNEN) nicht veranlagt und nicht erfasst wird.
Was machen die denn damit? Graben die ihre Loecher und verfuellen diese oben wieder, schuetten die das in die wilden Deponien der NationalParks, oder schreddern sie alles und ab ins Meer ueber die Fluesse, oder machen die selbst Feuer , wie hier BigC.






> Das nächste was wir aktuell neu eingeführt haben: Wir kaufen kaum noch abgepackte wurst, sondern am fleischstand. Dachte vorher immer das ist teurer, ist es aber ganz im gegenteil. Aktuell kann man sich sogar die eigene büchse mitbringen.


Und die muss wie jede Buechse auch gespuelt werden und schon ist wieder die Oeko- Bilanz negativ!!!!
DAS Oeko-Bilanzen und vieles mehr, haben wir vor der Einfuehrung des "Duales System- Der gruene Punkt" gemacht, wenn man alles beruecksichtigt, geht es immer negativ aus.
Das Beste und Wirtschaftlichste , auch fuer die Umwelt war die separate Einsammlung ueber die Gelbe Tonne oder Sack. Mit entsprechenden Verwertungsquoten.
Und in D gilt es als verwertet, wenn man den RDF-Plastikabfall in Tausenden Containern nach China und TH und ... schickt!
Schaut euch mal in TH um!!!!! In den Vorstaedten/orten macht jedes 5.-10. Haus Plastik Recycling. 55555555 Da sieht man teilweise die Haeuser nicht mehr!!!
Die Preise gehen total in den Keller und alle bleiben auf ihren Bergen sitzen!
Die gute Sammlung in TH wird in den naechsten Wochen zusammenbrechen, weil die Sammler (die Aermsten der Armen) kaum noch Geld bekommen.
TH und viele andere Schwellenlaender werden zZ von ueblen Geschaeftemachern ueber den Tisch gezogen nicht nur im Abfallbereich.
Vor ueber 40 Jahren war ich mit meiner ersten Frau auf Djerba/ Tunesien, total isoliertes Touristen-Getto mit 3.000 Betten. Da habe ich mich geschämt Deutscher zu sein! An der Bar habe ich mich fuer einen Italiener ausgegeben.
In TH sollte ich mich vielleicht als Eskimo ausgeben und immer mit meiner Frau die Nase reiben.
@Enrico , @pit von was lebt ihr denn in TH???


*geschaetzt

----------


## pit

> @Enrico , @pit von was lebt ihr denn in TH???


Ich weiß jetzt nicht was diese Frage bedeuten soll. Leben tu ich in Thailand wie ich es auch in Europa würde, nämlich von Lebensmitteln!
Auch eine größere Schrift, was rumbrüllen suggeriert, macht Deine Ausführungen nicht richtiger. Wo in Thailand bitteschön gibt es denn Wasser aus der Leitung in Trinkwasserqualität?

----------


## wein4tler

Da muss ich Pit recht geben, Trinkwasser aus der Leitung haben wir hier nicht. Aber einen alten Mann der Glas-und Plastikmüll, sowie Altmetall  abholt. Das finde ich gut. Meine Frau gibt ihm dafür immer ein paar Kilo Reis mit. So hat er auch was zum Essen.
In Österreich haben wir Mülltrennung. Eine Komposttonne, eine Restmülltonne und den gelben Sack für den Plastikmüll. Zweimal im Jahr wird der Sperrmüll abgeholt und einmal der Sondermüll. Wir haben keine Komposttonne, weil wir selber im Garten kompostieren.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht was diese Frage bedeuten soll. Leben tu ich in Thailand wie ich es auch in Europa würde, nämlich von Lebensmitteln!
> Auch eine größere Schrift, was rumbrüllen suggeriert, macht Deine Ausführungen nicht richtiger. Wo in Thailand bitteschön gibt es denn Wasser aus der Leitung in Trinkwasserqualität?


Die grosse Schrift hat nur mit der Lesequalitaet zu tun! Komisch, dass du das als "bruellen" empfindest. 
Ich "rutsche" da schnell aus den Zeilen raus!
Ausserdem war es nur ein Test. Da ich es hier beim Schreiben nicht habe, bringt es mir nicht viel!

enrico lebt in D und da gibt es Leitungswasser in Trinkwasserqualitaet.
Wie auch immer, es wird sauberes Wasser verschmutzt! 

Ausser Lebensmittel brauchen wir noch Luft, Wasser, Waerme, .... , Liebe.
Aber du weisst genau, ich habe das nicht so gemeint!

Mich nerven Kruemelsucher und Verdreher an. Die verfolgen mich ueberall in den Foren, wobei sie staendig in neue Identitaeten schluepfen! Auch in die von Verstorbenen!

Hier hat einer (Langnase) an einem Khlong (mit Meeranschluss) ein Grundstueck gekauft und wollte da Abfall sortieren. Hat er wohl nicht genehmigt bekommen.

In TH ist geplant 300 Deponien durch Private betreiben zu lassen. Die sollen wohl alle so werden wie die in Hot (Chiang Mai) oder Korat.
Das ist aber wohl alles wie in D vor mehr als 30 Jahre und gilt heute als Altlast.

Mit Muell kann man heute mehrere Vermoegen verdienen, aber da kann auch viel schmutziges Geld dabei sein.

Ich habe viele Neureiche noch als "Lumpensammler" (in D) gekannt. Zu Zeiten der Abfallsortieranlagen und des gruenen Punktes stiegen die auf.

Heute in der 3.+4. Generation machen die weltweit Geschaefte und verkaufen zB in D abgewrackte Verbrennungsanlagen und andere Ladenhueter.

Ich habe ueber 70.000TB Pension und bringe jedes Jahr viel Geld nach TH und muss nicht  von dem Land selbst oder anderen Rentnern und Urlaubern leben!

Ich weiss immer gerne, mit wem ich es zu tun habe, dann kann ich die Argumente besser einordnen!

Ich bleibe dabei, das mit den Einkaufstueten ist Augenwischerei und Ablenkung! 
Auslaendische Investoren, kommen nicht mehr wegen den billigen Arbeitskraeften, die kommen wegen der problemlosen und billigen Abfall"entsorgung". Und das alles zu Lasten der naechsten Generationen.

----------


## wein4tler

Die größere Schrift fand ich angenehm zu lesen, da ich Brillenträger bin. Mit den Krümelsuchern oder Erbsenzählern muss Du, Siamfan halt leben lernen. Am Besten fährst Du, wenn Du das nicht persönlich nimmst und es als die Meinung dieser Krümelsucher hin nimmst.
In Österreich hat es einige private Deponien gegeben, die sich heute als Altlasten heraus stellen. Im salzburger Land wurde auf so einer Deponie eine Reihenhausanlage errichtet, wo sich jetzt der Boden senkt und die Häuser auseinander reissen. In Niederösterreich arbeitet seit vielen Jahren in der sogenannten Mitterndorfer Senke eine Altlast auf, mit giftigem Müll, der das Grundwasser verseuchte. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass man aus diesen Vorgängen etwas gelernt hat. Zweifelsohne wurden für die Genehmigungen auch manche Politiker geschmiert.
Da es aber in Thailand keine Korruption gibt, kann das hier nicht passieren.  ::

----------


## pit

> Mich nerven Kruemelsucher und Verdreher an. Die verfolgen mich ueberall in den Foren, wobei sie staendig ...


Wie man ins Forum ruft, so schallt es zurück. Ich beschreibe hier lediglich Sachen, die mir in der letzten Zeit aufgefallen sind und so wird es auch bleiben! Außerdem schreiben wir hier nicht von DE, wo es natürlich Trinkwasser aus dem Hahn gibt, sondern von Thailand. Wenn wir schon mal über Trinkwasserverschmutzung reden, Du pinkelst z.B. 250cc in die Schüssel und spülst das dann mit 9 Litern sauberem Trinkwasser weg. Aber das ist ja dann keine Verschmutzung von Trinkwasser.
 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Da muss ich Pit recht geben, Trinkwasser aus der Leitung haben wir hier nicht.


Das wissen eigentlich alle Expats und das ist in ganz TH so, da frieren auch keine Leitungen ein.
Was sich D da leistet, ist eine riesige Verschwendung.

In TH hat das Trinkwasser meist eine (fuer D) zu hohe Arsen- Belastung und auch die weiblichen Hormone sind ueber den deutschen Grenzwerten.
Deswegen haben ja hier alle alten Maenner (nicht nur alte) Brueste!





> Aber einen alten Mann der Glas-und Plastikmüll, sowie Altmetall  abholt. Das finde ich gut. Meine Frau gibt ihm dafür immer ein paar Kilo Reis mit. So hat er auch was zum Essen.


Ja, solche Sozialfaelle konnten sich so zu ihrer kargen Rente etwas dazu verdienen. Wie aber schon geschrieben, das bricht aber gerade zusammen.
Ich kann mit meinem Phone trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis, keine Bilder und Filme einfuegen. Sonst wuerde ich mal mit meinem Sohn auf dem Moped durch einige Wohngebiete fahren, waehrend er einen Film dreht. Da sind ueberall "Plastik-Abfall-Zwischenlager" . 
Seit jetzt der Plastikabfall in Containern importiert wird, sind die Preise auf 30% eingebrochen. Da wird kaum noch einer was fuer sammeln!
Toller "Erfolg"! :: 






> In Österreich haben wir Mülltrennung. Eine Komposttonne, eine Restmülltonne und den gelben Sack für den Plastikmüll. Zweimal im Jahr wird der Sperrmüll abgeholt und einmal der Sondermüll. Wir haben keine Komposttonne, weil wir selber im Garten kompostieren.


Ja, das ist in D auch schon laenger.
Dabei ist eben wichtig fuer Laender wie TH, durch die Verpackungsverordnung kostet die Sammlung des Plastikmuells den Staat und den Buerger keinen Pfennig/ Cent/ Setang!
Das wird ueber den gruenen Punkt von den Herstellern bezahlt. Auch wenn der selbe Unternehmer, der im Auftrag der Kommune die graue und braune Tonne , auch die gelbe einsammelt. 
Der Staat haette die Haelfte vom Abfall weg! Volumenmaessig sogar noch mehr.
Und da kommt jetzt der Schidbuergerstreich mit den Hemdchen-Tueten! Man braucht einfach nur auf die Umverpackung der Hemdchentueten einen gruenen Punkt zu vergeben und schon waere das erledigt.
Hier geht es um Milliarden !!!* EURO*

----------


## wein4tler

Das den Männern hier Brüste wachsen liegt an den Phytohormonen des Bieres.  ::  :: 
Wasserproben der Donau bei Wien zeigen auch die Belastung mit Hormonen durch die Antibabypille und es kommt dadurch zu Veränderungen bei den Donaufischen.Auch den Kokain-Konsum von Wien, kann man dadurch nachweisen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Wie man ins Forum ruft, so schallt es zurück. Ich beschreibe hier lediglich Sachen, die mir in der letzten Zeit aufgefallen sind und so wird es auch bleiben! Außerdem schreiben wir hier nicht von DE, wo es natürlich Trinkwasser aus dem Hahn gibt, sondern von Thailand. Wenn wir schon mal über Trinkwasserverschmutzung reden, Du pinkelst z.B. 250cc in die Schüssel und spülst das dann mit 9 Litern sauberem Trinkwasser weg. Aber das ist ja dann keine Verschmutzung von Trinkwasser.


Naja, so gesehen hast du diesmal wieder senkrecht.

Wir haben eine Spartaste an der Toiletten-Spuelung (in TH!!!) 

Ich muss mal sehen, dass ich bei Verkehrsthread weiterkomme.

----------


## Siamfan

> Das den Männern hier Brüste wachsen liegt an den Phytohormonen des Bieres. 
> Wasserproben der Donau bei Wien zeigen auch die Belastung mit Hormonen durch die Antibabypille und es kommt dadurch zu Veränderungen bei den Donaufischen.Auch den Kokain-Konsum von Wien, kann man dadurch nachweisen.


 :: 
Ja, das mit dem Bier stimmt natuerlich! 
Aber eben nicht nur. 
Auch ueber Weichmacher im Plastik und die Hormone der Antibabypille.
Hier ging gerade ein Bericht durch die Medien, wie billig doch Medikamente und insbesondere die Pille waere.
JA! Hier gibt es eine , die kostet nur 29 TB/ Monatspackung. Das ist aber auch das absolute Hammerteil.
Richtig gute, mit geringstmoeglicher Belastung, kosten auch um 400TB. 
Man hat den Kindern auch schon Hormonstaebchen eingesetzt, die fuer mehrere Monate ausreichten!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Alles was die Pharmafirmen im Westen nicht mehr verkaufen dürfen, kommt hier unkontrolliert auf den Markt.
Von den giftigen Spritzmitteln bis über Medikamente mit schweren Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Alles was die Pharmafirmen im Westen nicht mehr verkaufen dürfen, kommt hier unkontrolliert auf den Markt.
> Von den giftigen Spritzmitteln bis über Medikamente mit schweren Nebenwirkungen.


Auf Deutsch gesagt "Ladenhueter"!
Damit kann man in Schwellenlaendern immer noch viel Geld verdienen!

----------


## pit

> Alles was die Pharmafirmen im Westen nicht mehr verkaufen dürfen, kommt hier unkontrolliert auf den Markt


Es ist nicht wirklich so. Ich habe ja nun mittlerweile in der Zulieferindustrie für die Pharmazeutik über 15 Jahre gearbeitet und etwas Einblick bekommen. Die Pharmazeutische Industrie in Thailand wächst unaufhörlich, damit der Bedarf an Medikamenten zunehmend durch lokale Produktion gedeckt werden kann. Grundsätzlich gilt, was in Europa nicht verkauft werden darf, darf auch nicht hier verkauft werden. Der Schwarzmarkt mit den Drogen ist natürlich kaum zu kontrollieren.

Die Frage ist, warum Pharmafirmen ein Produkt angeblich nicht mehr verkaufen dürfen. Wenn es irgend einen Stoff enthalten sollte, der nicht zugelassen ist, dürfen sie es erst gar nicht produzieren! So z.B. geschehen vor einigen Jahren in Bangkok bei dem Hersteller von Tiffi. Es gab zwei Versionen dieses Medikamentes, "Day" und die andere hieß "Full". In der letzten Version hat die Regierung herausgefunden, dass da was drin ist, was einer Droge recht nahe kommt und die Produktion wurde unmittelbar gestoppt. 

Um nochmal kurz auf Nebenwirkungen einzugehen, die Liste dieser beruht auf Meldungen von Patienten, bei denen diese nach der Einnahme aufgetreten ist oder sein soll. Solche Wirkungen können also, müssen aber nicht auftreten. Das hat meine Ärztin auch etwas irritiert, weil ich mich während der Zeit der Chemo nicht einmal erbrochen habe.

----------


## TeigerWutz

jo,jo..dasทิฟฟี่ ฟู 



ทิฟฟี่ ฟู (TIFFY FU) ในยา 1 เม็ดจะประกอบไปด้วยตัวยาลดไข้พาราเซตามอล (Paracetamol) 500 มิลลิกรัม + ยาแก้แพ้คลอร์เฟนิรามีน มาลีเอต (Chlorpheniramine maleate) 
2 มิลลิกรัม + ยาลดน้ำมูกซูโดอีเฟดรีน ไฮโดรคลอไรด์ (Pseudoephedrine HCl) 30 มิลลิกรัม ถือเป็นวัตถุออกฤทธิ์ต่อจิตและประสาทประเภทที่ 2 ซึ่งจะมีใช้ได้เฉพาะในสถานพยาบาลเท่านั้น 
_________________

Beim Gift dürfte es wenig anders sein:

Beim _grünen Baygon_ Spray war's eimal so, daß ich mal einen bayr. Kammerjäger die Angaben auf der Dose
lesen ließ u. fragte, was denn da alles drinnen wäre. 
Einiges am Etikett wär in D schon seit einiger Zeit verboten, aber da war noch ein Wirkstoff, den
kannte er nicht mal. Er sagte, daß normalerweise auf den div. Schulungen, auch Wirkstoffe gelernt werden,
welche in D nicht zur Anwendung kommen. Deshalb wundert er sich, den WS nicht zu kennen.
"Guad (im sinne v. harmlos) wird's bestimmt ned sei" hat er gemeint!

LG TW

----------


## Siamfan

Danke fuer die wichtigen und guten Informationen!

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe gestern zwei Brötchen beim Lotus gekauft. 


Diese waren in Papier eingepackt.(s. Bild u.) 

Dieses Papier hatte merkwürdige Ölflecken!!!!! 
Ich vermute, die haben das auf den Backblechen verpackt!?

Ich war schwer am Überlegen,  ob ich das überhaupt kaufen sollte. 

Diese halbeingepackten , in öligen Papier,  mußte ich jetzt widerwillig (!!!) in den mit allem Möglichen verdreckten Einkaufswagen legen. Darin werden auch Kinder mit Strassen(Dreck)Schuhen, mit ausgelaufenen Hös'chenwindeln (oder auch ohne) und alles mögliche,  nicht mehr eingepackte transportiert.  

Diese Einkaufswagen sollten unbedingt einer umfassenden Untersuchung unterzogen werden. 

Dann kam ich an die Kasse.  Keine Ahnung von was das war die Kundin vor mir hatte etwa 40Artikel  und 1.800TB zu zahlen, auf jeden Fall war das Warenlaufband streifenmäßig NASS! 

Erst nach einem halben Umlauf,  kam eine trockene Stelle,  wo ich meine in öligem Papier halbeingepackten Brötchen hinlegen konnte. 

Nur was da, obwohl trocken, alles für Krankheitserreger und sonstige Belastung drauf war,  weiß ich nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall waren jetzt zusätzlich Öl und Mehl darauf! 

Jetzt faßte die Kassiererin mit ungeschützten Fingern,  meine halbeingepackten Brötchen an und scannte diese. 

Keine Ahnung was die gerade von den vielen Kunden vorher alles angefaßt hat,  aber das war jetzt alles auch auf meinen halbeingepackten Brötchen. 

Jetzt tat sie die Brötchen in eine ZWISCHEN KASSE UND KASSUERERIN EINGEHÄNGTEN PLASTIKTÜTE.  


Wie da meine neu gekaufte Einkaufstasche,  ins Spiel kommen soll,  ist mir völlig unklar. 

Sie kann höchstens die halbverpackten Brötchen,  auf die verdreckte Ablage legen,  wo sonst die befüllten Plastiktüten gestellt werden. 

Also wenn jetzt auch noch das ewig nicht hygienisch gereigte Warenlaufband,  die Hände der Kassiererin und die Einkaufstüten untersucht werden,  bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Ärger,  wenn ich diese (ungegessen)  in den normalen Hausmüll schmeiße! 

Tue ich die Brötchen in meine neue Nylon-Umhängetasche,  habe ich dort Öl-und Mehlflecken und all den anderen Dreck drin,  mit denen meine halbvepackten Brötchen in Berührung kamen. 

Natürlich auch Bakterien,  Viren,  …

Ich halte das alles nach wie vor für einen dummen Schildbürgerstreich und kann mir nicht vorstellen,  das wäre in einem Rechtsstaat so! 

Natürlich hätten meine unverpackten Unterhosen (ab1.Januar) auch Öl-undMehlflecke. 



Für mich ist klar,  wer mir Hygiene bietet,  dort werde ich einkaufen. 

Der oben beschriebene Ablauf hat absolut nichts mit Hygiene  zu tun und wuerde umgehend von der Gesundheitspolizei eingestellt werden!

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Deine Weckerl (Brötchen) ohnedies im Sackerl verpackt waren, dann werden die drinnen hoffentlich soweit genießbar und relativ keimfrei sein. Da dürfte man vieles nicht in solchen großen Märkten kaufen und erst recht nicht auf den Fleisch-, Fisch-, und Obstmärkten.
Bisher hatte ich damit keine gesundheitlichen Probleme.

----------


## Siamfan

> Wenn Deine Weckerl (Brötchen) ohnedies im Sackerl verpackt waren, dann werden die drinnen hoffentlich soweit genießbar und relativ keimfrei sein. Da dürfte man vieles nicht in solchen großen Märkten kaufen und erst recht nicht auf den Fleisch-, Fisch-, und Obstmärkten.
> Bisher hatte ich damit keine gesundheitlichen Probleme.


Die waren zu zweidrittel in Butterbrotpapier verpackt und das Papier war oelig . Da vermute ich, die hat man auf den fettigen Backblechen eingepackt.
Auf jeden Fall musste ich die unvollstaendig verpackten  Teile in den unhygienischen Einkaufswagen legen und auf das eher noch schmutzigere Kassenband, das nass war.

Das kam ja dann GsD in die Hemdchentueten, die es aber bald nicht mehr geben soll.


Das sind Toilettenstuehle, die man bei Hochwasser ausgibt.
Die nutzt man im hochwasserfreiem ersten Stock.
In das Loch steckt man eine Hemdchentuete rein, haelt sie an den Henkeln fest, setzt sich drauf und verrichtet sein Geschaeft.
Danach knotet man sie zu und mit dem naechsten Boot oder nach dem Hochwasser wird sie entsorgt.

Wenn es jetzt keine Hemdchentueten mehr gibt, muss man extra Tueten dafuer ausgeben! ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich hatte dies immer für einen Scherz gehalten. Aber so wie Du das darstellst, klingt es plausibel.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich hatte dies immer für einen Scherz gehalten. Aber so wie Du das darstellst, klingt es plausibel.


Es hat keine Zeit für Späße. 
*JEDER* muß erfaßt werden,  damit klar ist,  welchen Abfall,  Sondermüll er erzeugt!
Dafür muß er veranlagt und entsorgt werden. 
Eigentlich sehr einfach! 
Deswegen müssen die Kunden auch den gesamten Verpackungsmüll (in Einkaufstüten)zum Händler zurückbringen. 
Der muß dann Verwertungsquoten nachweisen und alle Kosten übernehmen. 
Statt dessen spart man jetzt Hemdchen-Einkaufstüten ein. 
Die würden aber gar nicht ausreichen,  um all den Verpackungsmüll zum Händler zurückzubringen. 
Das ist wie Licht in Säcken ins Rathaus von Schilda tragen!
TiT

----------


## Siamfan

Hier mal eine Zwischenfrage,  besonders an pit:
Was ist das:

Diese kleinen Tüten,  meine Frau nennt sie Gan Tschün,  das könnte Trocknungsmittel bedeuten!? 



Da steht drauf:
DESICCANT
SILICA
GEL
THROW AWAY
"DO NOT EAT"

Und drin sind diese kleinen Kügelchen. 


Ist das PET-Flaschen-Abfall??? 
Aufgetaucht sind diese Tütchen plötzlich überall drin! 
Auch in Kanom-Tüten (Knapperzeug,....) 

Da sind "große" Kügelchen von 1-2mm drin, aber auch wesentlich kleinere,  die man auch einatmen könnte.


Ich hatte mir diese Tüten immer wieder in die Umhängetasche reingetan. 
Später wunderte ich mich,  wo auf einmal soviele Kügelchen herkamen. 
Die Tüten lösten sich auf. 
Das machen sie wohl auch,  wenn sie ins Wasser/ Meer kommen.
Mir fallen jetzt gerade die Urin-Beckensteine ein. 
Das war ja auch Sondermüll und dann hat man viel Geld damit verdient.

----------


## Siamfan

Habe mir jetzt aus einer PET-Flasche kleine Schnipsel geschnitten. 


Diese schwimmen auf dem Wasser.

----------


## pit

Silica Gel wird allgemein als Trockenmittel verwendet. Solch ein kleines Tütchen wird überall dort beigepackt, wo ein Produkt möglicherweise Feuchtigkeitsempfindlich ist. Das Silica Gel bindet diese Restfeuchtigkeit in der Packung.

 ::

----------


## pit

> Habe mir jetzt aus einer PET-Flasche kleine Schnipsel geschnitten. 
> Diese schwimmen auf dem Wasser.


Das ist der Grund, warum PET leicht von einigen anderen Kunststoffen getrennt werden kann. Man schöpft das PET einfach ab.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Das Teil habe ich heute neu gekauft (550Tb)

Das letzte Gestell hat über 15 Jahre gehalten und wäre mit Schweißen noch zuretten. 
DAMIT wird viel Plastik-Abfall vermieden! 
Wir bekommen  das Trinkwasser in den 19l-PET-Pfand-Flaschen, für 20TB in die Küche gebracht. 
Damit wird  viel, viel Abfall gespart. 
Ich kann echt nicht verstehen,  warum DAS nicht gefördert wird! 
Das ist ein Vielfaches der Einkausfstüten,  mit denen  man nicht nur in TH die große Show abzieht. 

Hauptsache,  TH schickt jetzt den "importierten" Plastikabfall wieder zurück. 
Es werden weltweit nur 20% der neuen PET-Flaschen aus recycelten PET-material hergestellt, für 80% müssen Rohstoff-Resoursen verbraucht werden. 
Ich halte das mit dem Pfand für ein großes, ....  Geschäft!

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich hatte dies immer für einen Scherz gehalten. Aber so wie Du das darstellst, klingt es plausibel.


In Hochwassergebieten stehen die Häuser grundsätzlich auf Stelzen. 
Die Toiletten sind ebenerdig und überflutet.
Sich einfach mit dem meist leuchtrnd weißen Hintern, auf dor oberste Stufe zu hocken,  wie auf einen Donnerbalken,  ist eben keine Lösung! 
Wichtiig ist,  die gefüllten Tüten werden einer geregelten Entsorgung zugeführt

----------


## Siamfan

> Silica Gel wird allgemein als Trockenmittel verwendet. Solch ein kleines Tütchen wird überall dort beigepackt, wo ein Produkt möglicherweise Feuchtigkeitsempfindlich ist. Das Silica Gel bindet diese Restfeuchtigkeit in der Packung.


Ich oute mich mal wieder, aber Chemie war nicht wirklich meine Staerke.

Aus was wird denn das Silica Gel hergestellt?

Werden da recycelte PET-Flaschen verwurstelt?

----------


## Siamfan

Tausende Verpackungen sind auch aus PET:

Das war nicht einfach,  das gekaufte Teil aus der Packung zu bekommen. 

Noch schwerer war es,  die Pappe herauszubekommen. 


Man verzichtet heute überall auf Kleber (zwischen Papier/Pappe und Plastik,  wodurch aber das Plastik dicker wird. 
Es hält auch nicht,  den das Teil war festgetackert.

----------


## pit

Diese Art der Verpackung nennt man Blister. Auch Tabletten werden gerne so verpackt.

----------


## pit

> Aus was wird denn das Silica Gel hergestellt?
> 
> Werden da recycelte PET-Flaschen verwurstelt?


Silica Gel nennt man auch Siliziumdioxid oder Kieselgel. Das hat mit PET nicht das geringste zu tun. Für den Hausgebrauch kann man aber auch Reiskörner verwenden. Z.B. verhindern Reiskörner im Salzstreuer das Klumpen, weil sie ebenfalls ähnlich als Silica Gel viel Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen können und das Salz im Streuer damit trocken halten. PET, in welcher Form auch immer, ist nicht fähig, Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kieselgel

----------


## Siamfan

Danke! 
Aber warum waren da plötzlich überall die Tütchen drin und jetzt nicht mehr?

----------


## pit

Ab heute greift das Verbot der Ausgabe von Plastiktüten. Im Supermarkt nearbei gibt es nun eine Tasche aus einer Mischung von Stoff und Papier (oder so), die man für 3 Baht ersteigern kann.

----------


## Siamfan

"Ersteigern"? Aber der Preis steht fest?  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Getrenntsammlung im Wat. 
Ich erkennen nur nicht nach was in den drei Kammern sortiert wird.

----------


## pit

Nun ist das eigentlich kein Verbot im Sinne eines Gesetzes, sondern es handelt sich hierbei um eine Vereinbarung vieler großer Handelsketten. Tante Emma um die Ecke darf weiter Mülltüten für den Hausabfall mitgeben.

----------


## Siamfan

Beim 7/11 habe ich eine Tüte bekommen. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Beutel Eiswürfel  und eine Dose Bier kaufen.
Wofür sollte ich da meinen "Beutel des Lebens" mitnehmen,  der zur Zeit nach Kartoffeln stinkt. 
Die zwei Sachen konnte ich auch in die Hand nehmen. Habe aber dann doch 7 Sachen gekauft. 
Bekam ohne zu fragen eine Tüte! 
Vorher war ich im BigC (Stromrechnung bezahlen) , da wurde wieder Verpackungs-und Transport-Müll offen verbrannt. 
Als ich mit meinen "7Sachen" zu hause war, habe ich mir vorgestellt, wieviel Verpackungsmüll da in meiner Tüte war,  ohne die eigentliche Tüte. Und da kommt eben das dazu,  was der Händler jeden Tag an Um- und Transport-Verpackung wegschmeißt. 
Beim 7/11 sind das täglich 3-6 große Müllsäcke (über 2Wochen gezählt). 
In D wurden tatsächlich Verpackungen reduziert,  in TH geht es ungebremst weiter. 
Und da gab es die PET-Flaschen und diese Plisterveroackungen noch nicht.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe wiederholt Probleme, mit dem Oeffen von Seiten, wenn ich mich ueber PET informieren will.
Hier wird es wohl kritisch:
https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...01b2fc059.html
.....
Ist das nur in TH so oder auch in DACH?

----------


## TeigerWutz

https://up.picr.de/37588158ci.jpeg

----------


## Siamfan

> https://up.picr.de/37588158ci.jpeg


 :: 

@alle
das ist ein Beispiel fuer diese 'Preformen':


Gibt es ein Bild, wo die endgültige, fertige PET-Flasche, neben der ursprünglichen Preform abgebildet ist?
Oder anders gefragt, wie gross ist das Verpackungs-/ Transport- Volumen der Grundform und der Endform?

Das ist ja wohl das, was man nach TH, China, .... exportiert hat!?


So wird es dann auch in den Müllverbrennungsanlagen (mit oder ohne Stromerzeugung) angeliefert?

Da braucht man ja eine Kreuzhacke, um da etwas auszusortieren!

Oder kann man so grosse Ballen zu Schnipsel verarbeiten? .... 

Bei den Pfandautomaten passiert das ja. Wie kann man dann die Schnipsel der Drehverschlüsse  (die auch aufschwimmen) trennen??




Ansonsten habe ich in den letzten Tagen gelernt, *"traue keiner Ökobilanz, die du nicht selbst verfälscht hast!"*

----------


## pit

> Gibt es ein Bild, wo die endgültige, fertige PET-Flasche, neben der ursprünglichen Preform abgebildet ist?
> Oder anders gefragt, wie gross ist das Verpackungs-/ Transport- Volumen der Grundform und der Endform?


Wenn Du etwas geduldiger bist, werde ich in der nächsten Woche, wenn ich mal zur Produktion gehe, ein Bildchen für Dich aufnehmen. 

In der Tat spielt aber das Verpackungs-/ Transport- Volumen der Grundform und der Endform keine Rolle, da die Kunden fertige Flaschen bestellen und keine Rohlinge. Es lohnt sich also nicht, darüber zu spekulieren, was günstiger wäre, da sonst der Flaschenkunde eine Maschine zur Weiterverarbeitung benötigt. Mit einer allein käme er nicht weit und für ein ganzes Arsenal fehlt meist die notwendige Infrastruktur. Und billig sind die auch nicht, eben wenn die z.B. auch aus China kommen. Also, besser der Transport von mehr Luft.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich schiebe das mal ein:

Man freut sich ja,  wenn Abfall möglichst schnell zerfällt. 
Aber mein Schubladenschrank ist jetzt erst 15 Jahre alt. 

Das Plastik der Schubladen ist beim Rausziehen total zerbröselt. Wenn ich einzelne Bruchstücke hochhebe, zerbrechen sie weiter. 
Das ist jetzt die zweite Schublade. 

Der ganze Schrank ist Müll! Würde er 100Jahre halten, wäre der Menschheit mehr gedient.

----------


## Siamfan

Für mich ist das ein Armutszeugnis! 


In der einen Hand für 297 TB  weiße T-shirts in der anderen diesen Plastikeimer:


Ein Tütchen gespart und beim Öffen der Autotür alles auf die Hemdchen verschüttet. 
Das ist einer für die Bierzeitung, weil da täglich Müll verbrannt wird.

----------


## pit

> Das Plastik der Schubladen ist beim Rausziehen total zerbröselt. Wenn ich einzelne Bruchstücke hochhebe, zerbrechen sie weiter.


PVC verliert beim Klima in Thailand den Weichmacher, der bei der Produktion zugesetzt wird damit es eben genau nicht bricht, wesentlich schneller, als in Europa.

----------


## Siamfan

> PVC verliert beim Klima in Thailand den Weichmacher, der bei der Produktion zugesetzt wird damit es eben genau nicht bricht, wesentlich schneller, als in Europa.


Na toll und warum verkauft denn China (gemäßigte Zonen) so einen MÜLL,  demnächst über die Plastikstraße,  nach TH. 
Das ist Plastikmüll. 
Da könnte ich Jahre auf meine "Tüte des Lebens" verzichten. 
Verlieren diese Lebensbeutel in TH auch den Weichmacher?!

----------


## Siamfan

> Na toll und warum verkauft denn China (gemäßigte Zonen) so einen MÜLL,  demnächst über die Plastikstraße,  nach TH. 
> Das ist Plastikmüll. 
> Da könnte ich Jahre auf meine "Tüte des Lebens" verzichten. 
> Verlieren diese Lebensbeutel in TH auch den Weichmacher?!


Was genau passiert denn mit dem Weichmacher? 
Gast der aus??? 
Können wir Menschen das einamtmen? 
Da war doch was mit weiblichen Hormonen!!! 
Bekommen deswegen die Mädchen in den Tropen so früh ihren ersten Eisprung? 
Hat TH deswegen soviel 12jährige Mütter? 
Bekommen deswegen Expats Brüste, auch wenn sie kein Bier trinken?!

----------


## Siamfan

> PVC verliert beim Klima in Thailand den Weichmacher, der bei der Produktion zugesetzt wird damit es eben genau nicht bricht, wesentlich schneller, als in Europa.


Das ist aber dann doch auch so bei den PET-Flachen so!?
In TH  und anderen Tropenländern geht also viel mehr Weichmacher in die abgefüllte Flüssigkeit über. 
In DACH gibt es da sicher Grenzwerte. 
Werden die auch in TH eingehalten oder gibt es da einfach keine!?

----------


## pit

> Das ist aber dann doch auch so bei den PET-Flachen so!?


PET enthält im Gegensatz zu PVC keinen Weichmacher, sonst hätte es keine FDA - Zulassung bekommen. Das mit den jungen Müttern liegt m.E. eher daran, dass die in dem Alter schon 5ex haben. Nach dem Motto mit 14 schon rauchen, aber den 26. Geburtstag der Mutter vergessen.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Das mit den jungen Müttern liegt m.E. eher daran, dass die in dem Alter schon 5ex haben.


Ohne Sex kann man auch in TH nicht Mutter werden.  Was '5ex' ist,  weiß ich nicht. 
Dann erklär mal,  warum viele Kinder (Mädchen) schon mit 11 Jahren ihren ersten Eisprung haben. 
Die Meisten sind überhaupt nicht darauf vorbereitet!

----------


## pit

> Dann erklär mal,  warum viele Kinder (Mädchen) schon mit 11 Jahren ihren ersten Eisprung haben. 
> Die Meisten sind überhaupt nicht darauf vorbereitet!


Warum soll ich das erklären, Du bist doch der Lehrer! Die Vorbereitung der Mädels ist Sache der Mutter, aber Mütter denken wohl, was nicht sein soll, geht einfach nicht und warten wir mal ab.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Darauf gehst du gar nicht ein:



> Was genau passiert denn mit dem Weichmacher? 
> Gast der aus??? 
> Können wir Menschen das einatmen? 
> Da war doch was mit weiblichen Hormonen!!! 
> Bekommen deswegen die Mädchen in den Tropen so früh ihren ersten Eisprung? 
> Hat TH deswegen soviel 12jährige Mütter? 
> Bekommen deswegen Expats Brüste, auch wenn sie kein Bier trinken?!


Ja, wo bleibt der ausgegaste Weichmacher? 

Was hat das alles noch fuer Auswirkungen?




> Warum soll ich das erklären, Du bist doch der Lehrer!


Ich habe kein Lehramt studiert. 
Wir haben bei der Bundeswehr (>40 Jahre) in Rahmen unserer Laufbahnausbildung eine gute Grundlage fuer Didaktik und Methodik der Ausbildung erhalten, etwas Vergleichbares hatte damals kaum ein Lehrer, der nicht Lehramt studiert hatte.






> Die Vorbereitung der Mädels ist Sache der Mutter, aber Mütter denken wohl, was nicht sein soll, geht einfach nicht und warten wir mal ab.


Und was ist mit den Kindern, die bei der Grossmutter leben?
Oder den Mädchen, die beim Vater leben?





> Ohne Sex kann man auch in TH nicht Mutter werden.  Was '5ex' ist,  weiß ich nicht. 
> Dann erklär mal,  warum viele Kinder (Mädchen) schon mit 11 Jahren ihren ersten Eisprung haben. 
> Die Meisten sind überhaupt nicht darauf vorbereitet!


DAS kann nur ueber die Schulen sicher gestellt werden!!!

In D laeuft der Unterricht meist ueber Hebammen!
.... die TH nicht hat.

----------


## pit

> Darauf gehst du gar nicht ein:


Man muss ja nicht auf alles eingehen!

Aber zurück zum Thema. Hier 2 Beispiele mit Preform und fertiger Flasche.

----------


## Siamfan

> Man muss ja nicht auf alles eingehen!


Du uebergehst sehr vieles!!! Habt ihr was zu verbergen!?




> Aber zurück zum Thema. Hier 2 Beispiele mit Preform und fertiger Flasche.


Ja danke dafuer!!!
Jetzt hast du mich als REFA-Organisator aber erst richtig heiss gemacht!!!
Wie gross ist denn der Maschinenpark, um aus der Preform die fertige Flasche zu machen?

Wieviel Abfall/ Verpackungsmuell entsteht denn durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen ???

----------


## pit

> Du uebergehst sehr vieles!!! Habt ihr was zu verbergen!?


Das mit dem "verbergen" scheint eine Lieblingsfrage von Dir zu sein. Eine Antwort habe ich bereits gegeben, siehe:  http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...-ans-Bein-gepi    Post #10
Und wen meinst Du mit "ihr"? Außerdem antworte ich selten auf für mich dümmlich anmutende Fragen. Wenn Dir beim Bier trinken ein Busen wächst dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Frage, warum das sein kann, besser an einen Therapeuten stellen, als in einem Thailand Forum. 




> Jetzt hast du mich als REFA-Organisator aber erst richtig heiss gemacht!!!
> Wie gross ist denn der Maschinenpark, um aus der Preform die fertige Flasche zu machen?


Wusste bis jetzt gar nicht, dass die Bundeswehr auch REFA-Organisatoren hat oder hatte. Man lernt aber auch immer noch dazu. Die Antwort wurde allerdings bereits gegeben:  http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...ein-gepi/page2   Post #19




> Wieviel Abfall/ Verpackungsmuell entsteht denn durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen ???


Durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen entsteht absolut kein Verpackungsmüll! Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du was anderes fragen wolltest, nur was?

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich halte die PET Flaschen auch für weniger Umweltgefährdend. Letztendlich werden sie ja doch eingesammelt und der Verwertung zugeführt. So ne Plastetüte halte ich da für tausendmal schlimmer. Die fliegt rum, die schwimmt rum, da verheddern sich Tiere drin, können von Tieren gefressen werden und so weiter.

----------


## pit

Heute im Foodland: 
Ich hätte einen Pappkarton haben können für meinen Einkauf, habe aber dankend abgelehnt und mir den Einkaufskorb bis zum Auto mitgenommen und natürlich wieder zurück gebracht. Allerdings kam mein Brot in der Backwarenabteilung nochmal in eine Plastiktüte, das war aber keine Tüte zum Tragen.

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich halte die PET Flaschen auch für weniger Umweltgefährdend.


Gefuehle koennen taeuschen! Deswegen wurden damals bei der Einfuehrung des gruenen Punktes richtige Oeko-Bilanzen, meist sogar zwei! 







> Letztendlich werden sie ja doch eingesammelt und der Verwertung zugeführt.


Das habe ich aber jetzt schon mehrfach anders dargestellt.


Es werden weltweit nur etwa 50% gesammelt. Davon wiederum werden nur 22% fuer die Neuherstellung von PET-Flaschen eingesetzt.
also effektiv nur 11%.
Der Rest ist selbst wieder Muell.

Frueher hat man Altglas nach 'weiss'. 'gruen', 'braun' einesammelt. nicht nur wegen Fehleinwuerfen, hat man es meist nur als Braunglas verwertet.

DAS wird bei den PET-Flaschen nicht anders sein. Das sind dann Plister und Oel-, Essig-, ...-Flaschen. Und Folien und Textilfasern.

Ich habe bei einem anderen Thema gerade geschrieben, wenn jeder Bewohner THs (80mio) taglich 4 Ein-Liter-Flaschen trinkt, 
wuerde das Leergut , wenn man es einlagig ausbringt, etwa 670.000 Fussballplaetze bedecken!!!   :: 

Das Meiste im Meer ist Mikro-Plastik, also weniger Einkaufstueten.

Beiden Textilfasern geht auch bei Jedem Waschgang, ueberraschend viel ins Abwasser.






> So ne Plastetüte halte ich da für tausendmal schlimmer.


 
DAS halte ich fuer mindestens 2.000fach uebertrieben! Weil tatsaechlich werden mehr 1l-Flaschen, als Hemdchentueten verbraucht und ausserdem kann man aus einer 1-l-PET-Flasche mehrere Hemdchentueten machen!




> Die fliegt rum, die schwimmt rum, da verheddern sich Tiere drin, können von Tieren gefressen werden


Das geschredderte PET schwimmt auch.
Irgendwo muessen ja die unterm Strich 90% bleiben.
Und damit waeren wir wieder beim Mikroplastik.





> und so weiter.


Was denn zB? Eine Hemdchentuete verrottet sicher schnelle als eine PET-Flasche! Und was noch!?

----------


## Siamfan

> Das mit dem "verbergen" scheint eine Lieblingsfrage von Dir zu sein.


Ja, es begegnet mir oft, also frage ich auch.






> Eine Antwort habe ich bereits gegeben, siehe:  http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...-ans-Bein-gepi    Post #10


Was hat das damit zu tun???







> Und wen meinst Du mit "ihr"?


Na dich und den Rest der PET-Industrie.





> Außerdem antworte ich selten auf für mich dümmlich anmutende Fragen.


Mit dieser ... "Wertung" drueckst du dich wieder geschickt!






> Wenn Dir beim Bier trinken ein Busen wächst


ICH habe meinen noch vom Hanteltraining.

Der Bierbauch kommt vom Biertrinken.






> dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Frage, warum das sein kann, besser an einen Therapeuten stellen, als in einem Thailand Forum.


Therapeuten in TH? Gibt es das?
Meinen "Busen" kann ich auch selbst therapieren. 
Ich kann immer noch ganz gut mit der Brust "wackeln" , mit dem Bizeps und den Ohren auch.







> Wusste bis jetzt gar nicht, dass die Bundeswehr auch REFA-Organisatoren hat oder hatte. Man lernt aber auch immer noch dazu.


Wo hast du nur immer diese Informationen her!?
Wenn du dafuer im Stillen was bezahlt hast, lass' dir die Kohle wiedergeben!







> Die Antwort wurde allerdings bereits gegeben:  http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...ein-gepi/page2   Post #19


Wo steht da, wo gross der Maschinenpark ist






> Durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen entsteht absolut kein Verpackungsmüll!


Schmeisst ihr die lose in einen Container, .... DAS kann ich mir aber jetzt nicht vorstellen.






> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du was anderes fragen wolltest, nur was?



wARUM HAST DU DANN DAS NICHT BEANTWORTET? 555
NEIN! Ich will wissen, wie ihr die Flaschen tranportiert.

Ich denke, ihr schweisst di zB im 6er-Buendel mit Folie ein!?
Dann waere diese Folie Abfall.

----------


## Siamfan

> Heute im Foodland: 
> Ich hätte einen Pappkarton haben können für meinen Einkauf, habe aber dankend abgelehnt und mir den Einkaufskorb bis zum Auto mitgenommen und natürlich wieder zurück gebracht. Allerdings kam mein Brot in der Backwarenabteilung nochmal in eine Plastiktüte, das war aber keine Tüte zum Tragen.


Ich kaufe deutlich weniger, seit es keine Tueten mehr gibt.
Wenn ich es verlange, bekomme ich eigentlich ueberall eine.
Ist ja auch kein Gesetz.

Wenn mir beim Laufen was runterfaellt, waere es auch wieder ein oekologischer Einbruch!555


Die PET-Flaschen entsprechen Abfall von etwa 56.000 Fussballfeldern 1m hoch bedeckt.
Fuer den Jahresverbrauch von Tuten reicht wahrscheinlich ein Fussballfeld

----------


## pit

Vorab eine kleine Anmerkung 




> Wo hast du nur immer diese Informationen her!?
> Wenn du dafuer im Stillen was bezahlt hast, lass' dir die Kohle wiedergeben!


Ich hatte geschrieben: "Wusste bis jetzt gar nicht, dass die Bundeswehr auch REFA-Organisatoren hat oder hatte."
Daraus müsste dann doch für jeden Menschen mit halbwegs funktionierendem Denkapparat hervorgehen, dass ich eben genau KEINE Informationen darüber habe oder hatte. Ich lass mich aber gerne von Dir darüber informieren. Vielleicht solltest Du die geschriebenen Sachen zweimal lesen, um sie richtig zu verstehen und eine entsprechende Interpretation zu machen. Das eine oder andere Bier weglassen vor dem Schreiben einer Antwort könnte auch helfen.

Jetzt zu den Fragen, die mehr zum Thema passen.




> Wo steht da, wo gross der Maschinenpark ist


Eine richtige und gezielte Frage zu stellen war noch nie Dein Ding solange Du hier im Forum schreibst. Kannst Du bitte definieren, was Du mit Größe meinst? Ist es L, B, H einer Maschine und dann für welchen Typ von Flaschen oder hättest Du lieber die gesamte Aufstellfläche aller Maschinen? Oder was sonst?




> NEIN! Ich will wissen, wie ihr die Flaschen tranportiert.


Deine vorherige Frage lautete aber: 
"Wieviel Abfall/ Verpackungsmuell entsteht denn durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen ???"
Also was völlig anderes. Darauf schrieb ich die logisch richtige Antwort: 
"Durch den Transport der fertigen Flaschen entsteht absolut kein Verpackungsmüll!"
Siehe oigen Absatz!




> Schmeisst ihr die lose in einen Container, .... DAS kann ich mir aber jetzt nicht vorstellen.


Obwohl das dem Personal im Wareneingang des Kunden das Zählen der Lieferung erleichtern würde, sehen wir von dieser Methode ab. Für den Transport der fertigen leeren Flaschen werden speziell dafür gefertigte Plastiksäcke verwendet. Da passen je nach Flaschengröße irgendwas zwischen 80 und 120 Flaschen rein. Der Sack lässt es zu, dass diese einzelnen Gebinde dann auch gestapelt werden können. Kleinere Flaschen z.B. Fläschchen für Tabletten oder Kosmetikprodukte werden schichtweise in Kartons verpackt, die einem Umzugskarton, wie man ihn aus Deutschland kennt, sehr ähneln.
Wichtig ist immer, dass eine Verpackungseinheit von einer Person auch getragen werden kann und dass mehrere z.B. auf einer Palette gestapelt transportiert werden können. Zu den Säcken ist anzumerken. dass diese mit einer Art Pfand belegt sind. Wenn der LKW des Kunden kommt, um eine neue Ladung zu holen, werden i.d.R. die gebrauchten Säcke mitgebracht.




> Ich denke, ihr schweisst di zB im 6er-Buendel mit Folie ein!?
> Dann waere diese Folie Abfall.


Soweit ich die Bundeswehr kenne und nun auch gehört habe, dass es dort REFA - Organisatoren gibt, wäre es da sicher denkbar, das nach einer virtuellen Produktion dort so zu handhaben.
In 6er Bündel eingepackte Flaschen findet man im realen Leben lediglich im Verkauf. Das macht der Abfüller nachdem die gefüllten Flaschen fertig zur Auslieferung sind. Jetzt kann man noch die Frage stellen, ob es denn überhaupt notwendig ist, eine bestimmte Anzahl von Flaschen in einem Schrumpfschlauch zu einem Gebinde zu formen. Die Antwort ist: Ja, es ist notwendig, weil einzelne gefüllte Flaschen z.B. nicht effizient mit einem Gabelstapler in den Laderaum eines LKW gehoben werden können! Es ist also eine stapelfähige Verpackung erforderlich. Die meisten Läden geben diese Packeinheiten dann direkt an den Kunden weiter und der Müll entsteht dann beim Käufer zu Hause.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

> DAS halte ich fuer mindestens 2.000fach uebertrieben! Weil tatsaechlich werden mehr 1l-Flaschen, als Hemdchentueten verbraucht und ausserdem kann man aus einer 1-l-PET-Flasche mehrere Hemdchentueten machen!


Praktisches Beispiel:

Schmeiße ich eine 1,5 Liter Pepsi Flasche leer in meinen Garten, dann liegt die da. Und liegt und liegt und liegt, denke mal länger als ich in dem Garten noch liegen werde. Mach ich das mit so einer Hemdchentüte, dann liegt die jeden Tag woanders, mal im Baum und mal im Strauch. Ab und zu bleibt sie mal hängen und reist ein Stück mehr ein. Irgendwann liegt sie im Gras und ich erwische sie beim mähen. Da isse schon mal klipper klar. Dann fressen sie die Hühner oder die Karnickel. Somit hat die kleine Tüte in kürzester Zeit mehr Schaden verursacht als die 1,5L Flasche über die ich höchstens schon gestolpert bin.  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Praktisches Beispiel:
> 
> Schmeiße ich eine 1,5 Liter Pepsi Flasche leer in meinen Garten, dann liegt die da. Und liegt und liegt und liegt, denke mal länger als ich in dem Garten noch liegen werde.


Einfaches Beispiel:

Häng sie doch einer deiner Brieftauben um den Hals - mit Post versehen. Sparst noch Briefmarken, und Flasche ist auch entsorgt.  ::

----------


## Enrico

::  ::  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich gehe mal davon aus,  nicht alle schmeißen die in ihren Garten!?



Stimmt; ich schmeiß in`s Nachbarn Garten.  :: 


...will mich nicht lustig machen - über ein Thema das durchaus, wenn richtig angegangen - Sinn macht.
Nur geht`s mir langsam auf den Keks. Jede Bewegung, insbesondere jene der Jugend, fordert, fordert und fordert nochmals.
Ohne in ihrem Leben je schon einmal eine Schweissperle von der Stirn gewischt zu haben.

...muss/darf auch mal gesagt sein.

----------


## Siamfan

Sehe ich auch so! 
Die Supermärkte werden ganz schnell wieder (Hemdchen-) Tüten ausgeben! 
Ich habe seit 40Jahren Übung,  auch ohne Strichliste Multimomentaufnahmen zu machen.  Es zeichnen sich  Umsatzeinbußen ab,  die sich gewaschen haben! 
Bei Backwaren wird immer mehr weggeschmissen, einzige Reaktion Preiserhöhing von bis zu *10%*!
Auch Ladendiebstähle werden zunehmen,  auch wenn überall mit Gesichtserkennung gearbeitet wird.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Finde es gerade nicht!  Habe da mal was über's granulat der sekundär.kunststoffe und deren verbot für  lebensmittelverpackungen geschrieben.
Hier ein altes video (2013), welches genau das....

https://youtu.be/YjvQ6_FN7rk?t=756

----------


## Siamfan

> Finde es gerade nicht!  Habe da mal was über's granulat der sekundär.kunststoffe und deren verbot für  lebensmittelverpackungen geschrieben.
> Hier ein altes video (2013), welches genau das....
> 
> https://youtu.be/YjvQ6_FN7rk?t=756


Ich war immer ein Gegner der Privatisierung!!!
Man kann Private mit Teilaufgaben konkret einspannen und staatliche Betriebe privatwirtschaftlich fuehren, aber nicht diese reine Geschaeftemacherei!

Diese privaten Verbrennungsanlagen haben fuer das, was auf dem Markt einen Wert von 200 € hat, nur gegen eine Zuzahlung von bis zu 300 € verbrannt, wobei sie dann immer noch angeblich Stromm erzeugt haben .  55555

Diese im Film gezeigten Ballen hat man nach TH und China exportiert , und andere (siehe Film) haben dann wieder Abfall importiert.
Und in Koh Samui sieht man die Verbrennungsanlage vor lauter Muell nicht mehr.
(weil kein Geld da ist fuer neue Verbrennungsroste: TiT)

Entscheident ist die Deponie, weil da nur innertes Material rein soll und die Sickerwasserreinigung sehr viel kostet.

In TH fast man aber nur das Deponiegas und obwohl es das Vielfache an Niederschlag hat.
Der Muell wird ja schon in den Muelltonnen ausgewaschen und diese Bruehe laeuft durch die vorsaetzlichen Loecher ueberall raus, oder wird dann im Muellwagen in den Wohngebieten ausgepresst!

So und damit waeren wir beim sauberen Trinkwasser in TH, das immer knapper wird und immer mehr in auslaendischer Hand ist.

Einweg- PET-Flaschen muessen verboten werden und Pfand ist wie vieles andere nur Augenwischerei!

Mit dem Verbot von Einkaufstueten lenkt man nur von den Eigentlichen *PROBLEM-BERGEN* ab!

Der Film bestaetigt auch meine Grafik, die 'pit' immer wieder uebergeht.


Die "eingekreisten " "11%" sind vermutlich nichts anderes wie sortenreiner Produktionsabfall!!!!

----------


## pit

> Der Film bestaetigt auch meine Grafik, die 'pit' immer wieder uebergeht.


Um darauf einzugehen, muss sie interessant sein und Informationen liefern. Eine Grafik sieht für mich anders aus. Was Du hier ausstellst, ist eine Tabelle. Die Frage ist, gilt sie weltweit, für einen bestimmten Kontinent oder ein bestimmtes Land? Es ist auch völlig egal, welche Zahlen da für einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt stehen, das ist dann eine Momentaufnahme. Interessant ist z.B. ein Trend, ob das, was für Recycling eingesammelt mehr wird oder weniger. Dann sagt es was aus! Und zu was das eingesammelte Material verarbeitet wird ist auch egal, solange es überhaupt verarbeitet wird. Dann gelangt dieser Anteil nämlich nicht in den Wald oder die See.

Als wir Kinder waren, hat Mutter zum Einkauf bei Edeka oder im Konsum oder beim Bäcker / Metzger immer die Einkaufstasche mitgenommen. Wenn man nun in unserer Zeit einen Schritt unternimmt, es wieder so zu handhaben, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Da kommen aber gleich ein paar völlig bekloppte an und brüllen rum, dass das gar nichts bringt.

----------


## pit

Was ebenfalls für mich eine Pest ist, man kauft einen Becher Joghurt und bekommt automatisch einen Plastiklöffel dazu. Für ne Zeit lang hatten die bei Foodland ein 4rer Pack, wo schon 4 Löffel mit eingepackt waren. An der Kasse sollten dann noch mal 4 einzelne, natürlich wieder extra in Plastik eingepackt, dazu. Auch im Bäckerladen gibt's bei einem Stück Torte natürlich einen Löffel dazu, als wenn man zu Hause keine hätte. Kauft man eine ganze (kleine oder große) Torte, gibt es ein Plastikmesser, sonst kann an die ja nicht teilen! Jetzt sage ich immer schon vorher an der Kasse, keine Löffel bitte. Das ist ebenfalls Kleinvieh, das aber ungeheuren Mist macht.

----------


## pit

Nach nun etwa 5 Wochen ist es für viele schon zur Selbstverständlichkeit geworden, für den Einkauf im Supermarkt die eigene Tasche mit zu bringen, zumindest für den Kleinkram. Kauft man für eine längere Zeit ein, dann nimmt man einfach den Einkaufswagen von der Kasse mit zum Auto.

Es müsste meiner Meinung nach auch beim Kleinkram weiter gehen. Allerdings ist es schwierig, z.B. für sagen wir 10 Scheiben geschnittene Salami eine Alternativverpackung zu finden, in der die Scheiben sich dann auch einige Tage mehr oder weniger frisch halten.

Ein meiner Meinung nach großer Schritt wurde vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr schon gemacht, man hat da das zusätzliche Einsiegeln für den Verschluss von Wasserflaschen strikt verboten.

Schaun wir mal weiter!

----------


## Enrico

Das Bild fand ich heute auf Facebook, die höchste Stufe der Blödheit

----------


## Siamfan

Das sieht nach "Tray" aus!?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tray_(Umverpackung)
Was gibt es fuer Hintergruende fuer dieses Bild?
War da zB eine Inventur?

----------


## Siamfan

> Nach nun etwa 5 Wochen ist es für viele schon zur Selbstverständlichkeit geworden, für den Einkauf im Supermarkt die eigene Tasche mit zu bringen, zumindest für den Kleinkram. Kauft man für eine längere Zeit ein, dann nimmt man einfach den Einkaufswagen von der Kasse mit zum Auto.


Ich kaufe deutlich weniger ein! Und genau das sehe ich auch bei vielen anderen Kunden.

Man kauft nicht immer geplant ein. Die "Mitnahme"-Kaeufe gehen in den Keller!

Ich war zB gestern in unserem "Mini-Lotus" in der Innenstadt. Da gibt es keine Kundenparkplaetze, es geht ueber eine Treppe auf den Buergersteig, aehnlich wie bei fast jedem 7/11 und CP-Markt.
Ich wollte nur eine Kleinigkeit kaufen.
Da meine Kinder aber Freunde zu Besuch hatten, habe ich drei Packungen Speiseeis gekauft, Softgetraenke, ....
An der Kasse stellte man mir alles auf die Theke.
Ich packe mir nicht die Ware mit Kondenswasser in meine Umhaengetasche! Auch die Kartoffeln im Netz nicht!
Also habe ich alles in den Plastikkorb zurueck geraeumt.
Insgesamt dauerte das viel laenger als sonst und ich verursachte einen kleinen Stau.
Draussen (40 m weiter) verstaute ich alles ins Moped (Koffer, Sitzstauraum) . Den Korb stellte ich etwa 10 m zurueck auf die Treppenstufen.

Ich werde beim naechsten Mal nicht mehr so viel kaufen!

Hier gibt es viele Meinungen, von Maennern die versorgt werden und ansonsten nur mal einen Becher Joghurt oder Zigaretten kaufen und/ oder bis zu3 Mal am Tag Essen gehen..

Da ist der Mini-Lotus und ein 7/11 Wand an Wand! Die Bediensteten parken auf der Strasse alles zu. Auch einige der ~20 Zweiradparkplaetze vor den beiden Maerkten. 
Wenn da belegt ist, fahren die Leute weiter, .... !
Das Handling an der Kasse dauert 15-20% laenger, also ist der Parkplatz entsprechend laenger belegt und mehr Kunden  fahren weiter.
Ich werde auch beim kleinsten, geplanten Grosseinkauf, nur noch raus in die grossen Supermaerkte fahren, dort hat es Parkplaetze und ich kann mit dem Einkaufswagen bis zum Auto fahren. Im Auto habe ich meine 4 Plastikwannen, die ineinander gestapelt sind, wenn sie leer sind.
Ich brauche einen 1/2l mehr Sprit, erhoehe das Verkehrsaufkommen, wodurch alle mehr Sprit brauchen. Die Oeko-Bilanz geht voll die Bach runter!
Nochmal ganz klar, bisher gab es je nach Haendler 5-6 Fraktionen, die einzeln inden duennen Hemdchentueten verpackt wurden, nichts Nasses (Kondenswasser) zu der Mehlpackung, nichts essbares zu Reinigungsmitteln, ..... das war eingespielt, das Personal war geschult. 
Der Kunde braeuchte 5-6 "Lebenstueten" , die diszipliniert immer nur nur fuer die eine Fraktion benutzt! Da glaubt aber doch wohl keiner dran!?

Mir sind es die 3-4 Hemdchentueten wert (die unsere Familie braucht), was wir dadurch an Hygiene, Gesundheit, Komfort, Zeit, .... gewinnen. Ausserdem habe ich dann noch Muelltueten, in denen ich den Abfall rausstellen kann (wir haben keine StrassenTonnen). 
Hier hat scheinbar ein Nachbar den Hausmuell in Bananenblaettern rausgestellt.


55555
Hier geht es um 0,x %o des gesamten Muellaufkommens.
Wenn nur mal der Gewerbe- und Industriemuell aufkommensmaessig erfasst wuerde, wuerde das HUNDERTFACHE verhindert.
ABER genau das will mann ja verhindern!!!
 :: 




> Es müsste meiner Meinung nach auch beim Kleinkram weiter gehen. Allerdings ist es schwierig, z.B. für sagen wir 10 Scheiben geschnittene Salami eine Alternativverpackung zu finden, in der die Scheiben sich dann auch einige Tage mehr oder weniger frisch halten.


Und was sollen wir mit dem Abfall der PET-Flaschen machen, wenn man keine Umverpackungen draus macht?
Keine PET-Flasche wird zur Herstellung neuer PET-Flaschen benutzt!





> Ein meiner Meinung nach großer Schritt wurde vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr schon gemacht, man hat da das zusätzliche Einsiegeln für den Verschluss von Wasserflaschen strikt verboten.


Naja, auch hier ist mir die allgemeine Hygiene, Sicherheit , .... wichtiger, wie eine moegliche Ersparnis.
Ich halte das mit dem Ring eh nur fuer eine billige Ausrede, weil sich bei der Wiederverwertung absolut nichts aendert.

In der Thai-Gesellschaft gibt es "getretene Hunde" die Menschen abschlachten oder es androhen, da kann man grob abschaetzen, wieviele es gibt, die ihre kleine Rache nehmen , indem sie sich in Getraenkeflaschen und anderem verewigen!  :Kotz:




> Schaun wir mal weiter!


Ja, es gaebe viel zu tun, aber "WIR" haben ja schon die Hemdchentueten eingespart!  :: 

TH erstickt im Muell! In den Vorstaedten, in den Hinterhoefen dort stapelt sich der (Plastik)Muell! Die Wertstoffpreise sind auf bis zu 30% eingebrochen, gruene PET-Flaschen will schon keiner mehr haben.

In TH werden gerade bis zu 350 neue Deponien gebaut, ohne Sickerwasserfassung und -reinigung! Die Sickerwasserreinigung ist in D mit Abstand der groesste Kostenfaktor! In TH regnet es aber im Schnitt etwa 3mal soviel, wie in D, also waeren es auch dreimal soviel Kosten.
Die verschiebt man auf die Kinder und Enkel.

Der Plastikabfall wird in TH in voellig ungeeigneten Industrieanlagen als billiger Ersatzbrennstoff verfeuert und man wundert sich , warum die Menschen am Smog ersticken und dann tot sind (nicht an Corona!)  :: 

@ Enrico, du hast mir gesagt, sowas soll hier nicht abgehandelt werden!
Dann frage ich dich, warum du dich ueber eine "Tray-Verpackung" aufregst?!!!

----------


## pit

Hatte ich doch folgendes zu diesem Thema von Dir gelesen.




> Für mich ist dieses Thema durch! 
> Laß' du es bitte auch dabei!!!





> Keine PET-Flasche wird zur Herstellung neuer PET-Flaschen benutzt!


Wenn Du trotzdem wieder anfangen möchtest, das ist nun wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass Du nichts aber auch gar nichts von der vorherigen Diskussion verstanden hast.

Ich bin jetzt nicht Enrico, ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle nochmal lesen, was er geschrieben hat. Lies es besser zweimal, damit Du es auch kapierst.

----------


## Siamfan

Du hast in sofern Recht, ich sollte hier nicht mehr schreiben!


Da wo ich schreiben wollte, ist aber "geschlossen"!
Dann schreibt doch was ihr wollt!

----------


## pit

Werden wir tun. Danke für den Tip.

----------


## Enrico

> Das sieht nach "Tray" aus!?
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tray_(Umverpackung)
> Was gibt es fuer Hintergruende fuer dieses Bild?
> War da zB eine Inventur?


Warum sollte man für eine Inventur den Krempel vorher einschweißen?

Zu den Beuteln: ein mehrwegbeutel passt auch ins Motorrad. Ich hab sogar immer einen in meiner Aktentasche und mehrere im Auto. Und wenn man wirklich mal keinen dabei hat, sollen sie doch von mir aus welche im Laden anbieten. Den Euro hat man dann auch noch.

----------


## pit

Die beiden Supermärkte in gut erreichbarer Nähe von meinem Haus (Lotus & MaxValue) bieten tatsächlich Tragetaschen an für sage und schreibe 3 Baht. Man kann sogar die Farbe unter drei verfügbaren auswählen.

----------


## Siamfan

Habe gestern beim 7/11 unaufgefordert, alles in eine Hemdchentüte verpackt bekommen.
Im Mini-Lotus direkt neben an nicht.

----------


## pit

7/11 gehört auch nicht zu der Gruppe, die die Vereinbarung untereinander getroffen haben. Lotus dagegen schon.

----------


## Siamfan

Sie haben aber die ganze Zeit auch keine Tüten ausgegeben. 
Die beiden Läden sind Wand an Wand. Auch wenn der 7/11 etwas teurer ist,  gehe ich jetzt darein.

----------


## pit

Ich war heute im Foodland um ein paar Kleinigkeiten einzukaufen, da gab es wieder ungefragt eine Plastiktüte. Müssen die Altbestände jetzt unter die Leute gebracht werden?

----------


## Enrico

Ich denke es ist schwer die Thais umzugewöhnen. Das ging bei uns schneller.

----------


## frank_rt

in ruhe anschauen


https://www.facebook.com/olesya.post...29744990383995

----------


## frank_rt

Sorry da gehört auch etwas Text dabei zu dem Video.
Die Essensausgabe für die Bedürftigen Thai`s war und ist in Pattaya an der Thep Prasit Rd kurz vor dem Tesco Lotus an der Sukhumvit Rd.
Es gibt viele Stellen hier in Pattaya die kostenloses Essen für Bedürftige an bieten. Die Menschenschlange welche auf dem Video zu sehen ist dürfte die 1000 überschreiten.

----------


## pit

Wenn man keinen Facebook account hat, kann man so ein Video nicht öffnen.

----------


## Mr Mo

> Wenn man keinen Facebook account hat, kann man so ein Video nicht öffnen.


Das ist richtig. Nebenbei bemerkt hat das Video auch nichts mit "Ade Plastik" zu tun.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Das war mir voll bewusst Mr.Mo. Ich hab da an dich gedacht 555

----------


## frank_rt

Ich habe einmal das Gebäude an dem die Menge in einer 4er Reihe entlang stand nachgemessen. Das Haus hatte eine Länge von so ca. 110 meter.
Wenn du jetzt eine Standfläche von ca. 60cm pro Person anminst kommst du ungefähr auf 180-200 Personen.  Also kommst man auf 733 und 800 Personen.
Und von diesen Kostenlosen Essenverteilungplätze gibt es in und um Pattaya viele. 
Ach so Kommt mir gerade noch in den Sinn Pit. Freut sich Mr Mo da du von ihm ja einen Daumen nach oben bekommen hast, weil du kein Facebook hast. Und somit das Video nicht sehen kannst. Oder wie ist der Daumen sonst zu verstehen.

----------


## Mr Mo

Du merkst scheinbar gar nichts mehr.

----------


## pit

> ... Oder wie ist der Daumen sonst zu verstehen.


Keine Ahnung wie Du einen Daumen verstehst. Fakt ist, dass das nichts mit Plastik zu tun hat und direkte Links zu Facebook nicht von jedem geöffnet werden können.

----------


## pit

Heute im Foodland gab es wieder unaufgefordert eine Plastiktüte zum Einkauf, obwohl ich jetzt immer eine dabei habe. Vielleicht nimmt man das jetzt nicht mehr so ernst, hat man doch in diesem Jahr schon eine erhebliche Menge eingespart.

 ::

----------


## Erwin

Zum Thema Plastik hier mal, was ich heute hier in Deutschland erlebt habe.

Ich war bei Rewe einkaufen. Hier hatte ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine große, feste Papiertüte mit 2 Henkeln gekauft, für 0,20 €. Wenn man mit der Tüte zum ersten Mal die Kasse passiert, wird sie abgestempelt, so dass man immer sehen kann, ob die Tüte schon mir gehört oder nicht. Finde ich eine gute Idee. Ich habe dieselbe Tüte schon 4-5mal benutzt. 

Heute habe ich etwas über 5kg Äpfel gekauft. Sorte Gala, von einem hiesigen Bauern, essen meine Frau und ich sehr gern, sind aber teuer -1 kg 2.99 €.
An der Kasse eine ziemlich neue Verkäuferin. Sie wiegt die Äpfel in der Tüte, tippt die Nr. ein. Auf dem Display erscheint die Sorte „Braeburn“. Kostet auch 2.99 €. Deshalb habe ich nichts gesagt.

Während ich dann meine EC-Karte einstecke, entdeckt die Verkäuferin ihren Fehler. Stopp! Ruft sie. Ich muss das wieder rausnehmen. Sie wusste allerdings nicht, wie. Daher rief sie eine erfahrene Kollegin zu Hilfe. 

Die ging zu der Auslage mit den Äpfeln, schaute sich die Nummer an, brachte 5 dünne, kleine Plastiktüten mit. Die Sorte Braeburn wurde storniert, aber anstatt die Papiertüte mit den Gala-Äpfeln erneut auf die Waage zu stellen und die richtige Nummer einzugeben, packte sie meine Äpfel wieder aus der Tüte und füllte sie in die 5 mitgebrachten Plastiktüten. Ich fragte, warum sie das mache. Ich wollte doch Plastik vermeiden. „Das geht jetzt nicht anders“. „Wieso?“ „Weil die Papiertüte ja auch etwas wiegt, die Plastiktüten wiegen nichts“.

Nach dem 5maligem Wiegen der Äpfel in den (verknoteten) Plastiktüten habe ich dann -noch an der Kasse- die 5 Tüten zerrissen und die Äpfel wieder in die Papiertüte gefüllt.

Erwin

----------

